# Standard-Programm zum öffnen von .xyz Dateien ermitteln



## Harrier (6. Februar 2008)

Hi, 
ich habe ein Problem und habe trotz langem Überlegens und ewigem Suchens keine Lösung gefunden:

Ich würde gerne den Pfad der ausführbaren Datei für eine beliebige Dateinamenerweiterung ermitteln.
Beispielsweise C:\Programme\Office\word.exe für .doc-Dateien

Der Grund: Ich möchte die Datei danach mit genau diesem Programm öffnen. Wenn's ne andere Möglichkeit gibt das zu tun, wäre das auch okay.
Runtime.exec() und Desktop.open() sind aber keine Option, weil mein Programm warten soll, bis das Programm mit dem die Datei gelanden wurde wieder geschlossen ist. (Die zu öffnende Datei soll nämlich direkt im Anschluss wieder gelöscht werden).

Hat jemand ne Idee?
Danke im Vorraus
MfG


----------



## MeinerEiner_80 (6. Februar 2008)

Moin!
Ob es noch umständlicher geht  , weis ich nicht, aber unter Windows hättest du zum Beispiel die Möglichkeit, das alles über die Registry rauszubekommen.
Unter den Schlüsseln (bei Windows XP)
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts
bekommst du die Applikation, mit denen ein bestimmer Dateityp geöffnet werden soll/kann.
Und unter 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\App Paths
bekommst du die Pfade zu diesen Applikationen.

Zugriff auf die Registry bekommst du beispielsweise mit dieser API:
https://sourceforge.net/projects/jregistrykey/

So, ich hoffe das hilft dir weiter!
*grüssle*
MeinerEiner


----------



## Oliver Gierke (7. Februar 2008)

Seit Java 6 geht das mit Bordmitteln:

http://java.sun.com/developer/technicalArticles/javase/6_desktop_features_2/

Abschnitt Desktop API

Gruß
Ollie


----------



## MeinerEiner_80 (7. Februar 2008)

Moin!
...Wobei er aber meinte, das die Desktop API keine Alternative für ihn wäre...

*grüssle*
MeinerEiner


----------



## Thomas Darimont (8. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

schau mal hier:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/java/268836-standardprogramm-fuer-dateitypen-pdf.html

Gruß Tom


----------

